# credit card



## chinabas (May 11, 2014)

A common problem for which I so far couldn't find a solution.
I need a Chinese credit card and applied already by BOC and Merchant bank. However was not able to get it.

What would be the best way to get a Chinese credit card.
I am work and live in China for 4 years and have a good job so that is not a problem.

I checked out other forums but only found only answers that were not very helpfull.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Seems not easy, but possible if you use the card as debit card. For a credit card I would try and fix one via your employer. That's very easy.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Credit Cards are not very easy to obtain from Chinese Banks.

I have lived here for 5 years and have a regular income paid paid into my accounts but I am a no go as far as Credit Cards are concerned. Even though, with my wife, we own two apartments here now.

Debit cards are easy but not Credit Cards. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

Unless you've got Residence Permit.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

badsector said:


> Unless you've got Residence Permit.


I live here on a residence permit but should add that although I enquired with my bank here out of interest I have never actually applied for one as I have no need for a credit card.

At my age my circumstances are such that using debit cards fill my needs.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## badsector (May 23, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> I live here on a residence permit but should add that although I enquired with my bank here out of interest I have never actually applied for one as I have no need for a credit card.
> 
> At my age my circumstances are such that using debit cards fill my needs.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


yes. imo CC was useful only if u travel a lot within china. 
there's service charges from ATM if ur acc from different province.
even depositing charges was high over the ATM. 

online shopping was good with a alipay account


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

My wife tells me very few people use credit cards in China. Debit cards are the thing.


----------



## jamesbrown5374 (Aug 1, 2012)

Debit cards are accepted almost everywhere in China.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

jamesbrown5374 said:


> Debit cards are accepted almost everywhere in China.


But the important places like the Public Security Bureau did not accept my UK one for renewal of visa's when I had to apply for them.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been told (not tried it yet) that UK cards need 6 digit PIN by adding the prefix 00 to the normal UK PIN


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Dutch cards have 4 digit pin and they work fine everywhere, just be aware of the logo's listed on the cards. Typically government agencies take cash or debit card. Never seen the option for cc in government agencies when I applied my residence visa before.
Anyway like Billy mentioned a debit card has always been good enough and if we really needed a cc we used the international one.


----------

